# aluminium body trim



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can get hold of replacement aluminium body trim for a 1993 Elddis Autoquest. It runs around the edge of the body and has a rubber insert.
Regards
Patman


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

patman said:


> Does anybody know where I can get hold of replacement aluminium body trim for a 1993 Elddis Autoquest. It runs around the edge of the body and has a rubber insert.
> Regards
> Patman


Try these people, they have some good trims and would smarten up the van

Peter

http://www.rubbertrim.co.uk/body_mouldings.htm


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for that but it's the aluminium one I need. The present one has been banged out of shape and I need to replace some to make it less obvious.

Patman


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

A boating chandler may be your best bet like this one >>rubbing strakes<<


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

caravan dealers.
my father in law had loads in his attic when we cleared it out in December.
he used to repair caravans and motorhomes.

dave p


----------

